# It doesn't count but...



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

still made my day, couple of 3/5s from 10 mtrs, I know, I know vid or it didn't happen next time i'll take the camera with me to where I shoot :banghead:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Right on.

I know what I'm about to type doesn't count either, but I believe you. Nice shooting man.

Keep it up.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking good ! Its' all about getting out there and going for it and progressively getting better.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!!! If you did it twice, you can do it again ... just turn on the camera next time!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Cheers guys thanks for the encouragement


----------

